# Breading help with a jelly bean parrot



## jaiko1975 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a jelly bean parrot that lays eggs every month. but the funny part shes by herself in my 20g tank.

Every month she looses her color( from orange to white ) then lays eggs. She also gets very aggressive she will peck at me when i get close to the tank. 

It is the temp in the tank? the hardness of the water? or that the tanks gets sunlight during the day.

i will like her to stop making holes in the gravel making me more work setting the gravel back.

should i get her a mate?

if i do what fish can i pair her with?

I was thinking of a fire mouth.


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

Good luck getting her to stop laying eggs. These are one of the fish that are harder not to breed than to breed. 

Most males are sterile. If you want to have the eggs fertilized you can try a male Convict. They will almost surely breed. Really though, most any American Cichlid with a similar body style would work.


----------



## Mustang Boy (Jul 25, 2008)

i have heard that them laying eggs that often is a sign that they are happy

and parrots can get to a pretty large size so you are gonna need to upgrade her to a larger tank one day

and i wouldnt add any male to that tank cause it would be too small for 2 cichlids


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

Mustang is absolutely right. I missed the 20 gallon part of your post.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Hmm jelly bean parrot cichlids... 

As always, plecos will go well with each other. 8" for 3" sized Cichlids, 12" for 6" cichlids, and other aggressive ones, and 24" for a 18" cichlid. Trust me, cichlids will grow big. I had one cichlid that was nearly 25" and it ate a lot of fish flakes, and I had to put a bigger pleco in my 29 gallon tank, about a 30" if they ever had any, but they didn't. I had to get one about 2 inches more, and plecos will grow. SO now I am SO glad that I moved the cichlid and pleco to my 200 gallon tank now 

Good tank buddies with JBPC (jelly bean parrot cichlid)

Ok, they will be good with other aggressive fishes, ie: oscars, African Cichlid, Gouramis, and plecos.

You don't want to get fishes that aren't as aggressive as cichlids, or oscars. 

You might be wanting to have a convict as a mate, such as a male convict. They will be going to be great with each other.. and a word from someone who knows about fishes... MAKE SURE YOU GET THE OPPOSITE SEX OF THE FISH!! because that kind of happened to me before.. but with 2 birds.. I got 2 females instead of males, because the manager didn't think that I would care.. and I payed 2 extra dollars thinking it was a male.. and the man never let me checked if it was a male, or female


----------



## jaiko1975 (Sep 7, 2008)

Me and my wife are in argument.. i will like to get a fire mouth.. shes not bugging..lol


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

jaiko1975 said:


> Me and my wife are in argument.. i will like to get a fire mouth.. shes not bugging..lol


Lol, well you can always just go and talk about it.. what did she want you to get??


----------



## jaiko1975 (Sep 7, 2008)

nothing she wants the fish to be by itself...


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Lol tell her it will get depressed and cut its wrists.....Just to boggle her mind at the stupidity of what u said. XD


----------



## jaiko1975 (Sep 7, 2008)

she gave in were getting a convict going to Al's this weekend..


----------



## jaiko1975 (Sep 7, 2008)

dark i used to have a rubber nose pleco she used to peck at it,, so i had to remove it..


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

jaiko1975 said:


> nothing she wants the fish to be by itself...


Oh. Not much fun I guess. My 200 gallon tank, I got in some more African cichlids with my other community, and semi aggressive  they said there is no guarantee that my fishes will be alive, but they are fine with each other, no fins nipped, or anything  but I'll probably move it to my one cichlid tank later.


----------

